
Planet discovered in extreme system with three suns - Someone
https://www.researchgate.net/blog/post/planet-discovered-in-extreme-system-with-three-suns
======
mpweiher
Tri-Solaris!

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Three-
Body_Problem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Three-Body_Problem)

